# Soong Moo Kwan Hapkido



## oftheherd1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't see too much mention of what style people in the Hapkido forum learned under.  It isn't perhaps all that important anyway.  The different styles share many of their techniques.

Still, I was wondering if there are any others here who studied Soong Moo Kwan Hapkido, either in Korea, under GM Yi, or one of his sons, in Korea or the USA?  Actually, for that matter, he had many masters teaching throughout Korea.  Some may have learned from one of them.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I must admit to a little surprise. Master YI (or Lee as he later referred to himself) taught for many years in the Yong Son, Seoul high school system. He also taught in the on post gym. There were quite a few who attained BB under him. He moved to the States a few years ago, and prior to his passing, taught with his son in the NJ area.

Just surprising that no one in Martial Talk had studied under him. He was a great teacher, and a real gentleman. I miss him.


----------



## Phyrrx (Jan 11, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Just surprising that no one in Martial Talk had studied under him. He was a great teacher, and a real gentleman. I miss him.



I know this is a very late response - but i studied under Master Yi at SAHS on Yongsan Garrison, F96-S98.  
He was a great teacher - always positive, and if he did have to chastise a student, it was always with a little grin, holding up his fist, saying "This is a missle.  Chu gu le? "

I couldn't have asked for a better Master.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Phyrrx said:


> I know this is a very late response - but i studied under Master Yi at SAHS on Yongsan Garrison, F96-S98.
> He was a great teacher - always positive, and if he did have to chastise a student, it was always with a little grin, holding up his fist, saying "This is a missle.  Chu gu le? "
> 
> I couldn't have asked for a better Master.



I saw him teach high school students a couple of times.  He was a senior Grand Master who was also humble, yet commanded respect.  He was also leader enough to make his students want to show him respect.  I was humbled to be able to see him the week before he passed.  I still miss him.  He was a friend as well as a great teacher.


----------



## jomig1 (Jan 28, 2021)

I attended SAHS and studied under Master Lee F83-S85.  I am trying to get some information about him.  Who can I contact?


----------



## oftheherd11 (Jan 29, 2021)

jomig1 said:


> I attended SAHS and studied under Master Lee F83-S85.  I am trying to get some information about him.  Who can I contact?



GM Lee (or Master Yi as he humbly preferred to be called) passed some time back as you may know.  One of his sons had a school in New Jersey where Master Yi also taught.  I will see if I can find his contact information and post it here.


----------



## jomig1 (Jan 29, 2021)

oftheherd11 said:


> GM Lee (or Master Yi as he humbly preferred to be called) passed some time back as you may know.  One of his sons had a school in New Jersey where Master Yi also taught.  I will see if I can find his contact information and post it here.


Thank you.


----------



## oftheherd11 (Feb 2, 2021)

Still looking for my information on Master YI's son's school.  We have been moving for a while and I hope to find what I am looking for when we make the move and start unpacking.  Right now the best I can tell you is check back periodically and hope I have found it and posted it.


----------



## jomig1 (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank you.  I figured it would take a bit.  No problem.


----------



## Amelon (May 29, 2021)

oftheherd11 said:


> Still looking for my information on Master YI's son's school.  We have been moving for a while and I hope to find what I am looking for when we make the move and start unpacking.  Right now the best I can tell you is check back periodically and hope I have found it and posted it.


Would love to know if you find Master Lee's sons.  I studied at the Samgachi dojand throughout the 70's.  Knew the sons whether were small.


----------



## Bill Scandrett (Aug 27, 2022)

oftheherd11 said:


> Still looking for my information on Master YI's son's school.  We have been moving for a while and I hope to find what I am looking for when we make the move and start unpacking.  Right now the best I can tell you is check back periodically and hope I have found it and posted it.


Hello, I was curious if you were ever able to find the information on Master Yi’s sons school? Master Yi was my first Hapkido instructor. I trained at the base gym on YongSan garrison in Seoul from Late ‘82- spring ‘85 While in middle school.


----------



## Buka (Aug 27, 2022)

Bill Scandrett said:


> Hello, I was curious if you were ever able to find the information on Master Yi’s sons school? Master Yi was my first Hapkido instructor. I trained at the base gym on YongSan garrison in Seoul from Late ‘82- spring ‘85 While in middle school.


Welcome to MartialTalk, Bill.


----------

